# How many Peppered and Panda Cory Cats in 15 gallon



## MrFishyFish (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi!

I have a 15 gallon tank with sand substrate and an AquaClear 30 filter that I will 20% water change weekly to biweekly. I intend to put some plants in it and some hiding spots with driftwood or the like. 

My question is, how many peppered corydoras could safely be in this tank? And is there any chance I could have both peppereds and panda corydoras in the tank with them all being happy? I understand they are a schooling fish so need multiples of each. Or would it be best to stick with one kind? I also have 4 guppies and 2 assassin snails that will eventually join the tank (probably).

Any help will be appreciated!

Thanks so much


----------



## DanB80TTS (May 10, 2016)

Ideally Cory's should be kept in no less than 20 gallons. Assuming your 15g is a standard 15 its floorspace should be 12"x24" if I'm not mistaken. The same as a 20g high, if thats the case then you might be able to get away with one school of cory's. choose EITHER peppered OR panda as the two will want to be with their own species. You usually want to keep them in groups of 6 or more, but given your tank size I would go for 5.

With the 5 cory cats though you wouldnt want an awful lot more in the tank, what else are you wanting to stock the tank with?


----------

